# 2001 740i key fob not working



## emmsys (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi,

I haven't tried the procedure to reintialize the key fob but it just stopped working a few days ago. I called my local BMW dealer and they are willing to reinitialize it for free...orrrr order a new one for...get this...$250 (CDN)! $250! :yikes:    That's just insane. Has anyone successfully revived their key fob? I have the black key with the BMW logo at the center that locks the doors. The top button unlocks them and the bottom button opens the trunk. Honestly, the repairs/maintainence I have had to do haven't been that much more expensive than any other car I've owned. Maybe I've been spoiled but his particular case is something else though.

e


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

mine was unresponsive and then became response again after a short while. couldn't figure out why. 

$250 is about the going rate for these remote/keys for most cars i believe. you could try inserting it into the ignition and then see if it works after a few minutes of driving around.


----------



## prikhy (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi, I also have a 2001 740 il and 2 days ago my key fob stopped working. Is there a fix??


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Reinitialization might help. Be sure you have all your master keys with you when you do the procedure.

The all black BMW keys have a small (standard watch) battery inside... replace it recently?









These recharge when in the ignition and the car is running. If you have more than one, be sure you use the spare(s) once in a while.








(photos from e-bay)


----------



## emmsys (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for the pics. I have the second key that recharges when in the ignition. I haven't had a chance to get it reinitialized but I'll let everyone know the results when I do.

e


----------

